# Show name for Gypsy!



## xxxxxxxponyhorse1516 (Aug 17, 2013)

Gypsy Queen? Arizona Rebel?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Esmeralda, the gypsy from Hunchback of Notre Dame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful! I found out who her sire is, this is him: Black As Magic Quarter Horse


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

The first couple I thought of were Black Tie Affair and Classic Cliche... haha I'm so bad at this.. :rofl:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Gypsy Lady has a nice ring to it -then there's Gypsy Magic, Gypsy Black


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmmm.. Esmeralda is really pretty suggestion
Dark Magic Esmeralda
Dark Magic Gypsy 
Darkheart Wandering
Magic Imprint (combines the two names that have been carried over from both lines)
Gypsys Magic Imprint
Gypsy Duchess (there's a Duchess on the dam's side)
Wandering Duchess
Gypsy Imprint


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow I'm loving all of these suggestions! Keep 'em coming!  There are a few I am already considering.


----------

